# Trump's Inauguration: Jan. 20th in DC



## Slingshot Collective (Dec 26, 2016)

There's going to be at least two caravans leaving from the west coast next month to protest Trump's Inauguration.

http://earthfirstjournal.org/newswire/2016/12/22/earth2trump-roadshow-of-resistance/


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Dec 27, 2016)

A lot of people are having events for those that can't make it out to DC. I'm one of them. ::cigar::​


----------



## NihilenEnfer (Dec 27, 2016)

If anyone is driving through NorthWest Florida hit me up!


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Dec 27, 2016)

When does the red line hit NOLA? I might not be able to do anything (Fucking stupid me getting jobs and shit) but I may be able to join and totally fuck shit up. At the very least I will protest in NOLA.

FUCK TRUMP


----------



## Chase (Jan 2, 2017)

Woohoo! I'm in Chandler, AZ near Tempe. If anyone is headed to the rally part in Tucson with a vehicle and has room for me and my dog, lemme know!


----------



## Naked Lilies (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm in DC now. Plan to check out the Norfolk protest as well if anyone wants to hitch along.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm gonna be protesting the inauguration by way of non-participation/boycott. 

Think about it; Trump's WORST NIGHTMARE is basically to become what I already am: an Unknown with no money and ZERO media exposure. 

If everyone who's against Trump protested in the manner that I'm going to, his television ratings would PLUMMET, and he'd cry himself to sleep that night.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 16, 2017)

Viking_Adventurer said:


> I'm gonna be protesting the inauguration by way of non-participation/boycott.
> 
> Think about it; Trump's WORST NIGHTMARE is basically to become what I already am: an Unknown with no money and ZERO media exposure.
> 
> If everyone who's against Trump protested in the manner that I'm going to, his television ratings would PLUMMET, and he'd cry himself to sleep that night.



Good shit man..I agree. And what a joke this sucker is..,also racist and a whole bunch of other shit..i have never been so ashamed of this shithole country that i dont even participate in anyway.. im not part of this Circus that is gonna last 4 to 8 years.. trump you are not my president! You are a joke...


----------



## etpyh (Jan 16, 2017)

Viking_Adventurer said:


> Think about it; Trump's WORST NIGHTMARE is basically to become what I already am: an Unknown with no money and ZERO media exposure.
> 
> If everyone who's against Trump protested in the manner that I'm going to, his television ratings would PLUMMET, and he'd cry himself to sleep that night.


Yeah but chances are pretty damn low that trump will become an unknown with no money and zero media exposure, since he's damn rich and most likely going to be the next president of the US.. If everyone who's against trump protested the way you do, there would be the voice of trump supporters and no one who's saying anything against him. Guess Trump wouldn't mind that too much. Just _ignoring_ him is definitly one of the worse ideas to fight Trump if you ask me.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jan 16, 2017)

@etpyh , I agree with you that ignoring him is not a good thing to do OVERALL. I'm talking about basically denying his existence *just* during the inauguration.


----------



## etpyh (Jan 17, 2017)

Oh well, didn't get that right sry. Still don't know how good of an idea that would be though.


----------



## Aleus (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyone have contacts for the south route that's DC bound? I'm in se MD heading to DC tomorrow via bus. Anyone heading to the black bloc hit me up.


----------

